# onlinefarmer.com emails



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Over the last few weeks, I started getting advertising emails from onlinefarmer.com for things that a) I don't need and b) don't want! E.g., boumatic

I click unsubscribe and the emails keep coming. It's like they've become the robo-calls of email.

This happening with anybody else?

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Not them.But I get stuff almost daily from Tri State Neighbor a regional paper that has my email address

I set up another Email account and use my old one for junk email

You can block a account and send it to junk email box also.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Most email readers have some sort of Spam function. On yahoo and at&t, you click the email you want to filter to spam and click the spam button. From then on, that email address will automatically go to the spam file.


----------

